# The Teaching Company



## Ivan (Jul 23, 2010)

I find this website very interesting. Granted some of the courses are going to be not to our liking, but in general, how do you feel about this company?

The Teaching Company : Educational Courses on DVD, Audio CD, Tape, and Cassette - Lecture Series by College/University Professors


----------



## reformed trucker (Jul 23, 2010)

Very good, Ivan. I have over a dozen lecture series from them. Very high quality. Just stay away from any theology from Bart Ehrman.


----------



## Philip (Jul 23, 2010)

Lot of cool stuff---really pricey, but good. I have their lectures on Greek Philosophy, Plato, and Winston Churchill.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 24, 2010)

reformed trucker said:


> Just stay away from any theology from Bart Ehrman.


 
No doubt.



P. F. Pugh said:


> Lot of cool stuff---really pricey, but good. I have their lectures on Greek Philosophy, Plato, and Winston Churchill.



I was looking at the one on Plato's Republic. It's on sale right now. Winston Churchill...now that would be interesting. I didn't see that one.


----------



## reformed trucker (Jul 24, 2010)

Ivan said:


> It's on sale right now.


 
Those are the key words. I don't buy anything unless it is on sale. Once you are on their mailing list, you get regular "sale" e-mails, and a catalog every 2-3 weeks. I recieved 2 "70% off" catalogs on Thursday, one with a 10$ customer appreciation coupon. They always have sales.

I'm thinking about getting the new release "The Power of Mathematical Thinking" (24 lectures on dvd) and... it's on sale!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 24, 2010)

reformed trucker said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > It's on sale right now.
> ...



My understanding is that over the course of a year all of the offerings go on sale for about a month. Believe me, I will only buy what is on sale.


----------



## JM (Jul 24, 2010)

A friend of mine has been buying them for years, I've listened to over 20 of them so far and enjoy them.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 24, 2010)

JM said:


> A friend of mine has been buying them for years, I've listened to over 20 of them so far and enjoy them.



Which ones have you listened to, Jason? Have you seen any of the DVDs?


----------



## JM (Jul 24, 2010)

I have the list at work. When I get in on Monday I'll have a look and list the ones I would recommend.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 24, 2010)

JM said:


> I have the list at work. When I get in on Monday I'll have a look and list the ones I would recommend.



Thank you.


----------



## cih1355 (Jul 27, 2010)

It is a good company. I have enjoyed listening to the lectures from the Teaching Company. I have lectures on the Foundations of Western Civilization, History of the Middle Ages, Medieval Philosophy, Augustine, and the Birth of the Modern Mind.


----------



## JM (Jul 27, 2010)

Plato's Republic Roochnik
Philosophy of Religion James Hall (didn’t like the speaker, content was ok)
St. Augustine’s Confessions Cook
Foundations of Western Civilization Noble
Medieval World Armstrong
Luther: Gospel, Law, and Reformation Cary
Popes and the Papacy: A History Noble


----------



## Ivan (Jul 27, 2010)

JM said:


> Plato's Republic Roochnik
> Philosophy of Religion James Hall (didn’t like the speaker, content was ok)
> St. Augustine’s Confessions Cook
> Foundations of Western Civilization Noble
> ...


 
Thank you, Jason, you're suggestions will help me make better chocies.

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




cih1355 said:


> It is a good company. I have enjoyed listening to the lectures from the Teaching Company. I have lectures on the Foundations of Western Civilization, History of the Middle Ages, Medieval Philosophy, Augustine, and the Birth of the Modern Mind.


 
Thanks, Curt. That helps.


----------



## Justin Williams (Jul 27, 2010)

reformed trucker said:


> Very good, Ivan. I have over a dozen lecture series from them. Very high quality.* Just stay away from any theology from Bart Ehrman. *


 
Agreed  I mainly buy courses on Greek and Roman civilization but out of curiosity I purchased one of Ehrman's lecture series. The good thing is that you know what to expect when listening to him.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 28, 2010)

I love these courses! If anyone wants to sell their old ones to me, let me know!


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 28, 2010)

My mother used these to teach my younger siblings the humanities in high school. They all loved them - and said they were excellent prep for college courses in those areas.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 28, 2010)

I did the Bart Ehrman ones (borrowed from a friend). It was intro to the arch-heretic and former fundy (Moody, Wheaton, Princeton).


----------



## Ivan (Jul 28, 2010)

I was made aware of The Teaching Company by a member of my church...who is 81 years old and still wants to learn more. 

He is one cool guy.


----------



## The Mexican Puritan (Aug 10, 2010)

The History of Christianity in the Reformation Era course was sent to me free when I wrote a letter to the founder and president of the company (I had no cash). Excellent course. The Teaching Company is A-1 in my book. But do stay away from any and all courses taught by that prof from UNC Chapel Hill; his Historical Jesus course is terrible.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 11, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


 
???


----------



## Ivan (Aug 11, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > ...how do you feel about this company?
> ...


 
I think it's the egg nog.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 11, 2010)

Seriously, if anyone wants to sell me their already-listened-to lectures, I would gladly buy them. I need some audio-feed for my hungry brain.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 11, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> Seriously, if anyone wants to sell me their already-listened-to lectures, I would gladly buy them. I need some audio-feed for my hungry brain.


 
Not to step on Pergy, but I'd be interested as well, DVDs too.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 11, 2010)

Ivan, I'll thumb-wrestle you over them!


----------

